# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Λογισμικά Σχεδίασης >  >  Πρόγραμμα προσομοίωσης με Raspberry

## ShortCircuit

καλησπέρα σας,

Κάνω ένα προτζεκτ για μια εργασία μου στο μεταπτυχιακό,
λοιπόν θέλω να κανω upgrade σε ένα υπάρχον σύστημα ενός mobile robot όπου θα αντικαταστήσω το controller με raspberry.
Οπότε θέλω ένα πρόγραμμα προσομοίωσης για να κάνω δοκιμές που να δέχεται και το raspberry.

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

----------

